# Whats your biggest regret



## Steff (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice thought provoking one for you all....Ill think about it while im at work and add mine later..


----------



## Mark T (Mar 11, 2011)

Not keeping in touch with old friends when I've left school, moved to different parts of the country, changed job, etc.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 11, 2011)

Not trying to adopt a child. I have got one daughter but would love to have had more children.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 11, 2011)

Not getting more qualifications when I had a chance. Although I work in a library, as a kid I really wanted to be a librarian.


----------



## ThunderBolt (Mar 11, 2011)

Diabetes related would be a draw between coming off the old style pump and doing one or two jeckies a day when I should have been doing four for years. Basically being a right royal willy!

General regrets... How long have you got?!?


----------



## FM001 (Mar 11, 2011)

Never one to dwell on regrets but diabetes would be one but was sadly out of my hands, I can't honestly think of anything particular that sticks in my mind, yes everyone wanted to do better in life and have more money but there are many more important things in life to my mind.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine has got to be not trying to have children younger........................

& now being unable


----------



## macast (Mar 11, 2011)

no regrets as this is how it is meant to be 

well.... maybe one...... I wish I had kept my weight under check and stayed slim like I was in my 20s, 30s and 40s.... coz now it is hard work!!!   and you never know... (if some research is correct) I might not have developed diabetes.......... but the weight problem could be BECAUSE of the diabetes as I didn't start putting on weight until I started getting ill with what the docs said was M.E. ..... but was it???


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 11, 2011)

No regrets because, as others have said, things are the way they are!

But, I occasionally think that it would have been nice to have had kids of my own rather than just enjoying watching my nephews and nieces grow up.

Andy


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 11, 2011)

I started and 8 year long relationship when I was 15, I regret that and wished I played the field a bit..............


----------



## Monica (Mar 11, 2011)

At this moment in time I regret having children, they give you far too much grief!!!!

No, I don't mean it really. I have no serious regrets so far.


----------



## T1Life (Mar 11, 2011)

Diabetes related - I wish I was more pro-active with my Diabetes in the beginning and maybe wish I had forced my parents to have be tested when I was a child.

General related - I wish I had gone to college and uni.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Not trying to adopt a child. I have got one daughter but would love to have had more children.




I also regret not keeping my diet and exercise in check as I feel as though I have brought my Diabetes on


----------



## twinnie (Mar 11, 2011)

not transferring colleges straight away when i moved to Scotland and waiting 10 years before finishing my course


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 11, 2011)

I regret not meeting wife v2 when I was younger


----------



## Klocky (Mar 11, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> I regret not meeting wife v2 when I was younger



I have this vision of you introducing your boss/much better half as wifev2 whenever new folk amble into view 



novorapidboi26 said:


> I started and 8 year long relationship when I was 15, I regret that and wished I played the field a bit..............



How do you think I feel, I started my relationship when I was 14 and I'm 50 now 

I do occasionally wish I had played the field a bit, but am assured by friends that I haven't missed anything but heartbreak, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 11, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> I regret not meeting wife v2 when I was younger



Awhhh thats nice


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 11, 2011)

Klocky said:


> How do you think I feel, I started my relationship when I was 14 and I'm 50 now
> 
> I do occasionally wish I had played the field a bit, but am assured by friends that I haven't missed anything but heartbreak, so I'm happy about that.




I agree with you, although the second half of this relationship was full of heartbreak, hence the regret..............

I am all for long, happy relationships............


----------



## margie (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess I regret not having more self belief. My friends and family all have much more faith in me than I do. I think that at times lack of self belief has kept me in bad situations much longer than I should have stayed in them.

I was painfully shy as a child (maybe it started then) to the extent that I would not answer the register.


----------



## ypauly (Mar 11, 2011)

Klocky said:


> I have this vision of you introducing your boss/much better half as wifev2 whenever new folk amble into view
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was the same, she was 12 I was 14 when we started going out. 25 years sound slike a long time but it isn't, it's gone in the blink of an eye.


Back on topic, I have far too many regrets to list mostly due to my mis-spent youth.


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, had a long think at work have many regrets my biggest one was proberbly giving my mum and dad so much grief when i was a teenager..running away from home numerous times and putting so much strain on them


----------



## HartHen61 (Mar 11, 2011)

My biggest regret is not sticking up to the bullies at school or speaking up for myself, maybe I would have been a better person and trusted others.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 11, 2011)

For me, probably not being at all self-confident when younger and not doing A levels and a degree. 

ALong with a few million other things.

Rob


----------



## scanz (Mar 11, 2011)

Ah many, but to name a couple would be not staying in touch with friends from school/college/uni and not being confident in myself (still an issue now tbh!).


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine is not staying on at school  Although not done to bad worked my way up to senior care in an old persons home , spent 10 years at home with the boys growing up and have now retrained to nursery nurse level working with children


----------



## ThunderBolt (Mar 11, 2011)

Sef belief and confidence seem to be quite common quotes. Wondered if that's more rife in long term diabetics or a fairly even spread?!?


----------



## bev (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Steph,

Good question. I dont know if I would call them regrets though - perhaps more a case of wishing I had made a *better* choice sometimes. I will have a think.Bev


----------



## Monica (Mar 11, 2011)

Not having enough self belief and worthyness are not a diabetes thing. I suffer from that too. It is easy to talk to you lot on here, but if I ever come to one of the meetings, I'll be a nervous wreck.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2011)

Monica said:


> Not having enough self belief and worthyness are not a diabetes thing. I suffer from that too. It is easy to talk to you lot on here, but if I ever come to one of the meetings, I'll be a nervous wreck.



Don't worry, we all sit in separate corners and shake!  I'll be seeing you in York anyway, so pluck up your courage!


----------



## scanz (Mar 11, 2011)

Monica said:


> Not having enough self belief and worthyness are not a diabetes thing. I suffer from that too.* It is easy to talk to you lot on here, but if I ever come to one of the meetings, I'll be a nervous wreck*.


Yep, same here. Annoyingly my lack of self confidence isn't diabetes related at all (although it may be worse now!), it's been a problem my entire life.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 11, 2011)

scanz said:


> Yep, same here. Annoyingly my lack of self confidence isn't diabetes related at all (although it may be worse now!), it's been a problem my entire life.



Yep, me too Monica and scanz. 
I think my biggest regret is the snowball effect that happened, when a family member broke my window and I had to try and claim from The small claims court, I wish I hadn't.  What this person did, devastated my life so much, it still haunts me today, after 8 years. But life goes on doesn't it........... Sheena


----------



## hotchop (Mar 11, 2011)

My biggest regret is not understanding my mums illness and supporting her when she had a kidney transplant... I was always too busy or too tired or too preoccupied with my own family or work .. i truly never knew she was so ill 

Then she died of an undetected lung cancer  within a year of transplant.


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 12, 2011)

Letting my weight affect my confidence when I was at school


----------



## coldclarity (Mar 12, 2011)

hotchop said:


> My biggest regret is not understanding my mums illness and supporting her when she had a kidney transplant... I was always too busy or too tired or too preoccupied with my own family or work .. i truly never knew she was so ill
> 
> Then she died of an undetected lung cancer  within a year of transplant.


I really relate to this. I wish I hadn't let other things get in the way of spending more time with my mum and supporting her more. Though I don't think anything would have been enough, and I was there for her when she was really ill in hospital so she knew... or I hope she did.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 12, 2011)

HartHen61 said:


> My biggest regret is not sticking up to the bullies at school or speaking up for myself, maybe I would have been a better person and trusted others.



HartHen you are a lovely person and don't you forget that  Sheena x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> HartHen you are a lovely person and don't you forget that  Sheena x



Hear hear!


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 12, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I started and 8 year long relationship when I was 15, I regret that and wished I played the field a bit..............



I also wasted 4 years of my life on a serious relationship when I was 15 and left him (he was horrible to me) for my current relationship. I have never had a time when I was younger that I was single and I do regret that. Somehow feel I have missed out sometimes..


----------

